# Cannot Resolve Symbol



## RedWing (2. November 2003)

Hi,
Bin ein Newbie in Java und habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe 3 Klassen: Player, Stone und Bomberman.
Nun gibt es in der Klasse Stone zwei Methoden.
In der ersten besorg ich mir ein Objekt von Player.
In der zweiten greif ich mit Bomberman.getG... auf eine Methode
aus der Klasse Bomberman zu, die selbstverständlich public ist.

Nun bekomm ich beim kompilieren zwei Fehler:

Stone.java:66: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : class Player
location: class bomberman.Stone
        protected void unregisterPlayer(Player player) {
                                        ^
Stone.java:194: cannot resolve symbol
symbol  : variable Bomberman
location: class bomberman.Stone
                Bomberman.getDisplay().getGame().repaint();

Die dazugehörigen Klassen sind alle schon übersetzt und befinden sich im package bomberman.
Die CLASSPATH zeigt auf das aktuelle working directory.
Was mach ich falsch?
Währe über jede Hilfe euch mit äußersten Dank verbunden.

Viele Grüsse

RedWing


----------



## RedWing (2. November 2003)

Hab mein Fehler gefunden.
Musste die CLASSPATH zusätzlich noch auf das package directory setzen.
Nun hab ich ein neues Problem.
Ich will mein .class files in ein jar Archive packen.
Hab auch alle reingepackt, nun wenn ich dieses dann java -jar *.jar
ausführen will, kommt es zu folgender Fehlermeldung:

Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from

Was mach ich falsch, würde mich über jeden Vorschlag freuen.

RedWing


----------



## Thomas Darimont (2. November 2003)

Servus!

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials136021.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## RedWing (4. November 2003)

Oh sorry wegen des Übersehens der Suchfunktion. 
Danke dir ich bin den Anweisungen gefolgt und es hat gefunzt.

Viele Grüsse

RedWing


----------

